# Hydrofarm T5 Fixtures



## dshuld (Dec 4, 2013)

Other then knowing they make the quantum badboy, no. @burr740 uses this one Grow Crew HO T5 4?, 4 Bulb Fixture w/ Bulbs White for Sale - Reviews, Prices, & More - GrowersHouse and likes it from what I've read of his posts. I ended up going with sunblaze recently since I could get it locally as my solar extreme needed replaced. I'm still bulb shopping so currently using 4 ge starcoat and two of the spectralux bulbs it came with but my ludwigia has perked up and the Myriophyllum has gone insane even though I expected that one to do it lol. The grower house one seems like a solid unit though and their shipping was less, for me anyway, then 1000bulbs would've been from what I remember on the last time I was looking around 1000bulbs site.


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

I used a quad over my 60P. Pretty kickass light. The only thing that it needs is a ballast upgrade to programmed start but if you will be using super cheap bulbs like GE Starcoat then I wouldn't bother. If you are going to use expensive bulbs like ATI, Giesemann or UVL then I would do the upgrade so bulbs last twice as long.

This was the tank. I ran red heavy to push a lot of chloro-a as you can see but that's what I like on planted tanks. Bulbs were UVL Red Sun, Wave Point Ultra Cola, Wave Point Purple, and Wave Point 10K White.


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

I think I'm going to get one soon, it just sucks they don't make a 36 inch fixture.


----------



## dshuld (Dec 4, 2013)

Only 3 footers that I was able to find right off are tek and the sunblaster. At double the cost for the tek vs what you're looking at it may be worth dealing with the spillage though. The nano tech sun blaster I had was a waste to me. let to much light spill out the sides since the reflector didn't go all the way down the tube.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Nlewis said:


> I think I'm going to get one soon, it just sucks they don't make a 36 inch fixture.


Note that the Hydrofarm has only one switch for all four bulbs. Ive got the 6 bulb version on the new tank (it has two switches) Really like the unit so far.

The Gro Crew @dshuld linked above has two switches, each one runs two bulbs. I had this unit on the 75 for about a year and a half, liked it too.

Having the ability to only run 2 bulbs at a time is a handy feature. I use it a lot for say, doing maintenance after hours, or if you leave for a few days and want to turn the system down, or maybe just need to run half the light for whatever reason.

Both are good units.

If the two switch option isnt important to you, may want to look into this model. 

HTG Supply - GrowBright 4 Foot 4 Lamp High Output T5

Ive got the 2 bulb version on another tank. It's a little more solidly built unit than the other two. The only downside is all their units only have one switch.


Also the Hydrofarm and HTG have 5 year ballast warranties, not sure about the Grow Crew, it doesnt appear to specify.


----------



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

They look just like a Sun Blaze fixture.


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

burr740 said:


> Note that the Hydrofarm has only one switch for all four bulbs. Ive got the 6 bulb version on the new tank (it has two switches) Really like the unit so far.
> 
> The Gro Crew @dshuld linked above has two switches, each one runs two bulbs. I had this unit on the 75 for about a year and a half, liked it too.
> 
> ...


Lots of good options here. Another option is this Sun Blaster NanoTech T5 HO Fixture 3 Ft 1 Lamp Strip Light w/ Reflector for Sale - Reviews, Prices, & More - GrowersHouse which comes in a 36" fixture, but I'm not sure how well the different colored bulbs would blend.


----------



## dshuld (Dec 4, 2013)

Nlewis said:


> Lots of good options here. Another option is this Sun Blaster NanoTech T5 HO Fixture 3 Ft 1 Lamp Strip Light w/ Reflector for Sale - Reviews, Prices, & More - GrowersHouse which comes in a 36" fixture, but I'm not sure how well the different colored bulbs would blend.


The nanotech reflector only comes part of the way down the fixture. When I used one on my 55 (lasted about a month before I pulled it and moved the swords out and went all crypt) to supplement my satellite + it sat on the rim of the tank. I kept it rocked forward which left a gap on the backside, about 3/16" between rim and reflector and 1/4" between glass top and reflector. The reflector itself was great, for being coated plastic, just poor execution on sun systems part not bringing it down to encase the bulb. I did try hanging it from pipe so the tips of the sockets sat barely above the rim but still had to much light spilling out so went back to the rocked position until I finally pulled it off. If you don't mind light spilling out instead of down not a big deal but for me it was a wasted $50 for it.

edit: this site is showing two different versions of the light, the last thumb nail makes it look like they may have resolved that? The other thumbnails look like the version of it I had though. If in fact they did change the design to look like the last thumbnail I would probably change my opinion on it...

https://progressive-growth.com/products/sunblaster-t5ho-fixture-with-nanotech-reflector/


----------



## Williak (Jun 26, 2012)

Yes they work great. 

I've used them in 2 and 4 foot with 2 and 4 bulb varieties. Most have great reflectors and are easy to mount. 

I drilled some small holes on the side and put bolts in through my canopy to mount it as mine didn't come with any good mounting hardware and I have a low canopy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

Looks like I'll be going the 4 foot route and dealing will 6 inches of light spill on both sides of the tank.


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

dshuld said:


> The nanotech reflector only comes part of the way down the fixture. When I used one on my 55 (lasted about a month before I pulled it and moved the swords out and went all crypt) to supplement my satellite + it sat on the rim of the tank. I kept it rocked forward which left a gap on the backside, about 3/16" between rim and reflector and 1/4" between glass top and reflector. The reflector itself was great, for being coated plastic, just poor execution on sun systems part not bringing it down to encase the bulb. I did try hanging it from pipe so the tips of the sockets sat barely above the rim but still had to much light spilling out so went back to the rocked position until I finally pulled it off. If you don't mind light spilling out instead of down not a big deal but for me it was a wasted $50 for it.
> 
> edit: this site is showing two different versions of the light, the last thumb nail makes it look like they may have resolved that? The other thumbnails look like the version of it I had though. If in fact they did change the design to look like the last thumbnail I would probably change my opinion on it...
> 
> https://progressive-growth.com/products/sunblaster-t5ho-fixture-with-nanotech-reflector/


Well maybe they have fixed it since you purchased one. If you look at the specs provided in the link below it states that the 3 foot reflector is actually 37.75 inches. I cannot find however what the reflector is made of. When Sade plastic coated, was is just a silver plastic coating on a plastic reflector?


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

He means the reflector doesnt come down low enough to cover the diameter of the bulbs. In other words the bottom side of the bulbs are exposed, which spills light into the room, and worse, in the eyes. 

If you go the Sunblaster route best thing would be to build a canopy box and mount them inside


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

burr740 said:


> He means the reflector doesnt come down low enough to cover the diameter of the bulbs. In other words the bottom side of the bulbs are exposed, which spills light into the room, and worse, in the eyes.
> 
> If you go the Sunblaster route best thing would be to build a canopy box and mount them inside


Ahh, I misunderstood and now understand. I actually just found a YouTube video showing it. I just hate the idea of running a 4 foot fixture on a 3 foot tank, but it looks like I may not have a choice. There's no way I would spend $500 on an ATI fixture.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Yeah I wouldnt mess with a 48"

Have you thought about just adding another LED? A Finnex Monster Ray would give you a lot more reds


----------



## dshuld (Dec 4, 2013)

I found the 36" tek for $228 on one of the hydroponic sites the other day. The reflector body is plastic with an aluminum type coating. It wasn't a perfect mirror like some pics show but was enough to make you see spots for a few looking at it.

Edit: second look, says sold out &#55357;&#56853;.


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

burr740 said:


> Yeah I wouldnt mess with a 48"
> 
> Have you thought about just adding another LED? A Finnex Monster Ray would give you a lot more reds


Nope, I really just want to switch to t5's. I've pretty much convinced myself that fluorescent lighting is better at growing plants then LED's. it's also easier to get better color rendition. 

Bump:


dshuld said:


> I found the 36" tek for $228 on one of the hydroponic sites the other day. The reflector body is plastic with an aluminum type coating. It wasn't a perfect mirror like some pics show but was enough to make you see spots for a few looking at it.
> 
> Edit: second look, says sold out ��.


Yeah I've seen that one as well, but like you said it's out of stock and it's also $100 more than a 4 foot fixture.

http://www.growlightsupply.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=129_9_150&products_id=466


----------



## dshuld (Dec 4, 2013)

Could always "cap" the ends in to help control the spill from the extra 12".


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Bite the bullet for $289

http://growlightstore.com/fluorescentteklightgrowlights.html


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

burr740 said:


> Bite the bullet for $289
> 
> SUN SYSTEM TEK-LIGHT T5 HO FLUORESCENT LIGHTING


Do you know anything about the Wave Point fixtures? A 4x39w fixture is $100 cheaper than the Tek light.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Nlewis said:


> Do you know anything about the Wave Point fixtures? A 4x39w fixture is $100 cheaper than the Tek light.


Never seen one in person but it looks pretty good


----------



## dshuld (Dec 4, 2013)

Nlewis said:


> Do you know anything about the Wave Point fixtures? A 4x39w fixture is $100 cheaper than the Tek light.


Check some of the reef sites on that one. I remember some complaining about them being sealed to well causing heat issues. But, from what I remember that was about the only complaint about them I saw.


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

dshuld said:


> Check some of the reef sites on that one. I remember some complaining about them being sealed to well causing heat issues. But, from what I remember that was about the only complaint about them I saw.


Yeah I see it uses a sealed splash guard, which could be removed.

There's also the Coralife lunar fixture


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

Hey @jeffkrol. Would you happen to have any par data on the WavePoint 4x39w t5ho?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Nlewis said:


> Hey @*jeffkrol*. Would you happen to have any par data on the WavePoint 4x39w t5ho?


no, but Hoppy's chart should give a general idea:


----------

